# Nikoloz Tskitishvilli Invited To Camp



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks have 14 players with guaranteed contracts and one open roster spot. Among the training camp invitees competing for the final roster spot will be forward Nikoloz Tskitishvili, the fifth overall pick in the 2002 draft. Tskitishvili, 7 feet and 225 pounds, has failed to stick with four previous teams.


http://www.nytimes.com/2006/09/30/sports/basketball/30knicks.html?ref=sports
</NYT_TEXT>


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

5 bucks he won't make it.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

WTChan said:


> 5 bucks he won't make it.


You must think we do not like money. The guy seems to be another product of people overhyping foreigners and their ability to have their games translate into NBA play. I'm not sure if any team has really tried to define a role for him besides the Nuggets who at one point thought he'd be a pillar of their franchise. The guy should be able to shoot and rebound reasonbly well for a guy 7-1 so maybe we should look to mold him into a role player that can fill that role for us rather than be something he's not.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

how many chances does this guy get!?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

skita cant make the team unless he just knocks the knicks socks off....they need a center not a 225 pound sf who happens to be 7 ft.

he made a bad decision in coming to camp he would have been netter off going to europe or the D league.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> skita cant make the team unless he just knocks the knicks socks off....they need a center not a 225 pound sf who happens to be 7 ft.
> 
> he made a bad decision in coming to camp he would have been netter off going to europe or the D league.


From what I hear, he can't even get a deal in Europe. I remember reading an article when he was drafted that they were shocked over there that the NBA had any interest in him.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

_Knicks Sign Skita, Three Others 
2nd October, 2006 - 11:16 am 
Press Release - New York Knickerbockers President of Basketball Operations Isiah Thomas announced today that forward Elton Brown, guard Milone Clark, center Paul Miller and forward Nikoloz Tskitishvili have been signed as free agents. As per club policy, terms of the deals are not announced. _ 

Skita actually is not a bad player. His rookie year he was supposed to get a lot of PT, but our winning streak that got us in the playoffs made it difficult for him to get minutes. He can really shoot the ball, but needs to get tougher in the post. He's very, very young, and has a huge upside.

He's having a hard time adjusting to the NBA style of physical play, though. However, since you guys have a big front line with Curry and Ewing (d'oh! Was dreaming back to the 90's), well, anyway, you'll have a shot at making Skita a tall SF who will fit in.

If he fits with your team, you're in for a surprise. He's actually quite good when given time.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> 5 bucks he won't make it.


You lost 5 bucks WTC! Pay up! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> You lost 5 bucks WTC! Pay up! :biggrin:


 :jawdrop: 



Take your money and don't rub it in.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Knicks Training Camp Roster 

does that mean Woods wasn't invited back?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Wait, they signed 3 guys. That makes 17. If those contracts are non-guaranteed, and Skita doesn't make it, I'll want my money back, Kitty.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

he'd make a nice addition to our team......


...
...

....

....

....

as the towel boy


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Remember when he dominated Bogut in summer league? He had something like 29/15.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Channing and Francis swapped numbers? As well as Malik and Jerome?


----------

